# Intermittent atomizer short on RX200



## Silver (28/12/18)

Hi fellow forumites

This damn RX200 of mine has been giving me atomizer short messages the past few days when using the Hadaly.

I unscrew the Hadaly. Wipe inside the 510 of the RX200 and screw it back on and all is good again. For a day or half a day. Then it starts with its atomizer short error. And doesn't fire.

I've checked most of the usual things. Post screws are tight. No visual shorts apparent. Happens with and without the Hadaly cap so it's not anything touching the cap.

Have checked the Hadaly on two other mods (minikin 1.5 and hotcig150) and it works fine. Put it back on RX200 and it says short.

I jiggled the 510 with a flat screwdriver. Interestingly I noticed it is not springloaded or if it is - it is very tight. After jiggling the 510, the Hadaly is firing again. But I suspect something is still not right.

Am getting frustrated with this RX200. Not only does it not have much battery life in my view for a 3 battery mod - but now the short errors.

Here are some pics. Maybe someone can share if they've had similar issues with the RX200 and how it was remedied.

Hadaly on top of RX200







510 of RX200






Underside of Hadaly






The only thing I can think of is that the 510 on the RX200 has lost its springload function and somehow it's not connecting properly. Or maybe the Hadaly connection doesn't like the RX200 anymore.

Maybe someone can advise who has had this issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

Any other atty you can test on the RX200 to see of the problem persists?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

@Silver have you tried another Atty on the Rx. Seems like you only checked the hadalay on other mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any other atty you can test on the RX200 to see of the problem persists?



I haven't tried that @Viper_SA 
I will test other atties on the RX200 - but I would have to have them on there for a while before seeing the problem again - because its intermittent. 
And I know the Hadaly works on two other mods while showing atomiser short on RX200 - so I am fairly confident its the Rx200. It could just be the combination of the Hadaly/RX200 not making proper contact. 

But just a question? if it didnt make proper contact, wouldnt it say no atomiser?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

Silver said:


> I haven't tried that @Viper_SA
> I will test other atties on the RX200 - but I would have to have them on there for a while before seeing the problem again - because its intermittent.
> And I know the Hadaly works on two other mods while showing atomiser short on RX200 - so I am fairly confident its the Rx200. It could just be the combination of the Hadaly/RX200 not making proper contact.
> 
> But just a question? if it didnt make proper contact, wouldnt it say no atomiser?


"no atomizer" would seem like the logical error message, he's. Maybe the insulation material on the rx has a crack and thus shorting out at times? Very strange problem.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Maybe you should remove that batts. And clean out. The mod 510 with some alcohol ,but be reminded that it also perishes rubber so use sparingly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

May


Resistance said:


> Maybe you should remove that batts. And clean out. The mod 510 with some alcohol ,but be reminded that it also perishes rubber so use sparingly


Maybe some lcd screen cleaner?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Try resetting the device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Try resetting the device


Yeah, maybe do a firmware upgrade too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

THanks guys
Will try those things
I think a good clean would be a good idea
And resetting and upgrading firmware - havent upgraded since I got it and never had a problem though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Silver said:


> THanks guys
> Will try those things
> I think a good clean would be a good idea
> And resetting and upgrading firmware - havent upgraded since I got it and never had a problem though.



Was just about to suggest stripping and cleaning the hadalay. There might be a short from some foreign metal that got in between the insulation. Sometimes certain mods pick up the slightest increase in resistrance and and relay that info as a short.
Remove the plastic insulation between the posts and check.
It happened to me before

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

Screw it Silver, you work hard for your money and you deserve a from-me-to-me gift, so just bin both and buy new gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (28/12/18)

@Silver it is the Hadaly's built in function asking to be rewicked

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Screw it Silver, you work hard for your money and you deserve a from-me-to-me gift, so just bin both and buy new gear



THanks @Viper_SA 
I havent liked this Rx200 much to be honest. Its too heavy. Batt life not too good.
It works and I have put it to use for quite a while - but its not a favourite at all.
I like how you are thinking. Maybe I need to just get a new mod and this is the signal...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Silver it is the Hadaly's built in function asking to be rewicked



Bwaahaa
You right - it needs a rewick
Was dripping all sorts of juices over the past two days so it got a bit gunked up, lol
PS - I tried a tobacco after dripping Paulie's original guava - and I got a great tobacco guava taste. Lovely
But I think the wick is klaar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/12/18)

Think the screw on left is stripped ans you not tightening it well enough

Ps what do you vape? Milo?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

Lol, this RX200 is not in my good books 

Short error message has returned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, this RX200 is not in my good books
> 
> Short error message has returned.
> If you have done all the checks


If you done all the checks and it's still an issue.tell me what board is in there?


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

That's the Wismec chip isn't it


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@Silver what attyrash did you have on there the last time it gave that msg?

If you cleaned the mod 510. Then do me a favour and unscrew the pin on the atty half a turn just to check if it's making contact. These mods give the attyrash short msg when it also doesn't make proper contact

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/18)

Before I get the Wismec Predator I came across several videos reporting issues with the 510 connections on the Wismec mods. There are even some YouTube videos on how to dismantle the Rx200 and replace the 510 pin on it. Maybe you should dig a little bit @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> Before I get the Wismec Predator I came across several videos reporting issues with the 510 connections on the Wismec mods. There are even some YouTube videos on how to dismantle the Rx200 and replace the 510 pin on it. Maybe you should dig a little bit @Silver



True.there's a screw on the inside behind the battery with a rubber plug that comes loose aswell over time.it might even be that.
I also think the mod 510 could be the issue hence recommending lengthening the centerpin to check the connection

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys
I doubt i will replace the 510 on this mod
Its quite an old mod and has served fairly well (batt capacity complaints aside)
I will check a few other things and see if the error message goes away
Just strange because theres definitely no short in the Hadaly, so i think the RX200 is a bit confused, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/12/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions guys
> I doubt i will replace the 510 on this mod
> Its quite an old mod and has served fairly well (batt capacity complaints aside)
> I will check a few other things and see if the error message goes away
> Just strange because theres definitely no short in the Hadaly, so i think the RX200 is a bit confused, lol


Maybe its a female mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/12/18)

I don't own either both but used to get the short error, pin of the atty was too long and I unscrewed it a bit, problem solved. 

Other errors include the coil as well and I had to build a new coil, which of course also solved the issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Ok the plot thickens

I tried the Hadaly on the Cuboid Mod. Also atomiser short error

So this is weird
On the RX200 and cuboid i get atomiser short error
But on the Minikin 1.5 and Hotcig150 it works fine
Very strange

I think its to do with the 510 connection compatibility going a bit off
But strange because i havent fiddled with the 510 on the Hadaly since i got it and it worked fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/12/18)

In my limited experience I had this intermitted short twice, and both times it was due to a coil wire that was not screwed down properly. Even if it is screwed tight the screw might not catch/hold the wire down properly. I see your coil is basically 2 wires running parralel(dont know what you call that coil) but maybe one of the 4 wire at the two post is not making proper contact and thus ohms is jumping around and you get a short message on some devices. Maybe try a single wire coil, screwed down properly and test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (29/12/18)

Give it to @Rob Fisher to fix @Silver. He will throw it in the gorge for you.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/12/18)

Murphy...
I'd seperate ALL the parts from the Hadaly, do a normal wash and rinse, and then ensure everything is put back together snug and toight.
There could be very fine metal shavings that accumulate over time that causes issues, or a tiny piece of snipped off wire hiding in plain sight.

I had a similar issue on a Billow v2 due to fatigue on the PEEK insulator holding the center terminals, where it was dragged off-center when tightened, causing an annoying atomizer short on the inside of the atty. I had to file the center pin slightly to narrow it at the top part that screws into the atty.

On my Wismec Predator, the crappy press-fitted outer threaded ring of the 510 terminal deposited fine metal shavings on the cup for the center pin as it worked loose, which also caused annoying atomizer short messages until I opened it, cleaned it out and eventually stuck the bugger back in place with Pratley Quickset Steel. It's still working, unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (29/12/18)

@Silver have you tried installing the squonk pin and trying it. Not to squonk but just to check.


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/12/18)

This happened to me when my coil wire degraded,might be worth a look... Just a shot in the dark though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Thanks @Kuhlkatz 
I think you right - a good strip and clean of the Hadaly is in order.

@jm10 no i havent tried the bf pin yet, only used the hadaly in dripping mode so far. Of my stripping and cleaning doesnt work i will try that.

Thanks @Vaporator00 , it is a fairly new coil so i dont think it has degraded much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Ok I cleaned out the Hadaly and removed the coil and all the bits and pieces.
Gave it a wash
Undid the bottom 510 and put it back together
All seems to be ok

Making some progress because I screwed it into the RX200 without a coil and got the no atomiser error message. Same on the cuboid. Different message to the short message before. So I think we have progress.

Going to build another coil and try again to see if it works this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Ok I made a new coil for the Hadaly after cleaning it all up

And it's working for now. 

Let's see how this goes. Am not trusting that it's been sorted out but am hoping it settles. 

My wife came to see what I was doing and asked why I make such a mess for such a small gadget. 

Lol she is right

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------

